# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Fantasy World MAP - location: Saturn

## poRRIdg3

Project Scope:
Fantasy World map. Artist has full control how the map layout will be. All i need is that the map will show its topography with distinguishable high and low places. The world has to also have tectonic plates. I hope this makes sense.(English is second language) (Please email me if you want more information)

Setting:
Saturn

Design Concept:
Topographical map with tectonic plates and distinguishable high and low places. See below ( It does not have to be exactly like these )

https://dashboard.dublinschools.net/...9adc85ecc04be9

https://www.geographyrealm.com/mappi...th-with-lidar/



Number of maps:
World map with multiple continents.

Technical:
300 dpi minimum. Jpg, tiff, or png files
Full color

Copyright:
I would like reproduction rights to the map

Deadline:
No more than 3 months

Payment:
max of 100$ via paypal

Contact
Leo
reddithoard(at)gmail(dot)com
Please use subject line World map  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Naima

Those kind of maps if you want to be done well I think you need to ad a x10 or more to the offer, couse it requires quite a lot of work .

----------


## Azélor

You want the tectonic map of a planet that doesn't have a surface? Or this is another Saturn?

----------


## Wired

Mate, for one we don't have a clue what you actually want - a fantasy map of Saturn? A planet without a surface? And secondly, a full color map under a commercial license will cost you multiples of what you are offering. Like, easily seven to ten times as much or more.

----------


## poRRIdg3

> Mate, for one we don't have a clue what you actually want - a fantasy map of Saturn? A planet without a surface? And secondly, a full color map under a commercial license will cost you multiples of what you are offering. Like, easily seven to ten times as much or more.


I want my map to have a surface like mountains but the planet is the size of saturn
I changed the copyright requirement to "i would like reproduction rights to the map".

----------


## Tiana

You want 3D topography for a planet the size of Saturn for $100. That's many times the size of Earth. I mean, maybe one of the enthusiastic newcomers will show up but I think it's around 4x too low for most of the professionals... a lot of brain time goes into a map like that... for myself, I just don't do this style of mapping, I'm afraid I can't really help you with tectonic plate design and I don't know how to do that sort of 3D mapping yet. Certainly not well enough to make a map like that in under three hours. I don't know of anyone who does do it cheap anyway, but good luck, it's possible you'll get lucky, some people do take lower price commissions around here too.  :Smile: 

Here's a fun tool for you to play with though, if you want 3D terrain generated  :Smile:  https://www.redblobgames.com/maps/mapgen4/ There's also several tectonic plate generators you could use if this is just for a small side project. But if you really want someone who knows the science of planet formation to build you a world on spec it's expensive I'm afraid. Sorry.  :Frown:

----------


## poRRIdg3

> You want 3D topography for a planet the size of Saturn for $100. That's many times the size of Earth. I mean, maybe one of the enthusiastic newcomers will show up but I think it's around 4x too low for most of the professionals... a lot of brain time goes into a map like that... for myself, I just don't do this style of mapping, I'm afraid I can't really help you with tectonic plate design and I don't know how to do that sort of 3D mapping yet. Certainly not well enough to make a map like that in under three hours. I don't know of anyone who does do it cheap anyway, but good luck, it's possible you'll get lucky, some people do take lower price commissions around here too. 
> 
> Here's a fun tool for you to play with though, if you want 3D terrain generated  https://www.redblobgames.com/maps/mapgen4/ There's also several tectonic plate generators you could use if this is just for a small side project. But if you really want someone who knows the science of planet formation to build you a world on spec it's expensive I'm afraid. Sorry.


Hello, Thank you for replying on my request.

It doesnt need to be 3d. The pictures are meant to just show the high and lows of the terrain. Basically, what i want is a map, the size of saturn, with a surface that has a distigishuable high and low area. Design wise, I'll leave it up to the artist. 

I hope i am making sense. I apologize if i dont.

----------

